# Maleficent Castle Entrance 2015



## keithcorcoran (Nov 7, 2011)

I totally forgot about this website so I apologize.

This year we waiting until Oct 1 to decide what we were going to build and then worked like lunatics to get it done.

Wife and I didnt manage to complete EVERYTHING planned this year but we got the bulk of it done.

I hate sending folks form one site to another but if you want to see the entire build process documented, it's here...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...ent-castle-entrance-throne-garage-facade.html

If you just want to wade through a ton of build photos with no context.. have at it...

http://keithcorcoran.imgur.com/

Most everything was done with white styrofoam blocks laminated together for the hands and heads and pink insulation foam on the throne.

For those that just want to see the results... open up your intenet bandwidth pipes as this photo dump downloads and enjoy!


----------



## keithcorcoran (Nov 7, 2011)

more...


----------



## keithcorcoran (Nov 7, 2011)

and the rest...


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Phenomenal! Truly amazing work! Just one question: where the HECK do you store all that the rest of the year?


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

My mouth just dropped open!! Are you kidding??? This thing is hugely fantastic!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, that's impressive! Wow!


----------



## bluesdrummer (Sep 8, 2015)

Epic. That is great!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang! I bow to your work!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Omg that is just amazing, especially for the detail on something that big.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

What everyone else already said.......just WOW!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

An epic build! My guess is you'll keep this theme for at least another year or two! LOL!
I followed this on the other forum too. The detail and scale are simply amazing. My hat is off to you for seeing this to fruition!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Good gravy, that is massive. Very well done.


----------



## Beadchaser (Nov 2, 2015)

That's fantastic. Nice texture work  

Echoing the sentiment above... How compact can you get that for storage?


----------



## keithcorcoran (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

The columns are 3 pieces with the 2 bottom pieces being the largest.

Stacked and placed next to each other I'm thinking we could easily fit them in the garage in less than the space of a car. Since it's a 2 car garage and we only ever park one in there, there shoudl be room.

That said, we're thinking of renting a self storage room this year so we have room to build the rest of this for next year.

I have the gate wall to build (between the columns) and the 2 side sections.
Also need to build the wings for the throne but those shouldn't be too bulky.
Lastly will be the large scale animatronic dragon i really want to make.

I've never done any pneumatic stuff before but with this much of a head start on next year, I should have no problem getting it figured out.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Sheesh, I have no idea how I missed this thread. But holy cow, wow wow wow! I am totally impressed. Not only by the amazing workmanship, but for the creativity! You certainly knocked it out of the park!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Epic ... the only way to build! Nicely done.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

I too am wondering where you store it, its a master piece!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, very detailed and very BIG!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Go BIG or go home!
nicely done


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

Woooooooooahhhhh that's impressive. That's a fantastic looking entrance. There's some hours gone into that.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

... I ... you ... er ... no words ... !!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! Now that's impressive!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome prop


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I must have missed this first time around as well - that's amazing!


----------



## ljr (Mar 20, 2015)

totally awesome!


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

This is SO RAD!!!! That looks like a ton of work and man-hours. Dude. And your Maleficent looks bad ass! :biggrinkin:


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Simply stunning for! The carving, the texture - those freakin' huge chains!! I love it!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

that's just awesome work...

/me tips hat


----------

